# Suggestions-- Agility trainer in the southeast



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am looking to schedule an agility seminar in Georgia for our club. We are about 90 miles SW of Atlanta airport.
We are a mainly GSD club, so would like someone that handles shepherds, but not a deal-breaker if they are a Border Collie person. Would like them to be fairly close, as paying for a flight is out of the question.

Any suggestions on someone you yourself would pay to train with?
Suggestions on topics to cover?
Length of time? Price?
Anything else?
Feel free to PM me if you think that would be best.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mary,

There is an agility trainer in Murfreesburo, TN. Her name is Candy (she is also THE source for RAW).

I will email her contact information.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sue, thank you!

Anyone else?? I have only gotten a couple of names and it just seems like there would be more opinions


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Got a bunch of people here in the northeast/NJ area! Sometimes they will also have trials or other things going on so maybe down south and in your area.

Kim Seiter http://morrisk9campus.com/staff.asp

MaryLou Hanlon http://www.nosetouch.com/about.htm

Rosie Sutherland http://highlandvue.com/ccc_instructors.html


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Has anyone heard of these?.....

http://www.siriusdogagility.com/
or
http://www.theatlantadogtrainer.com/id21.html


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, but also check with Denise Kiah in the Atlanta area. Husband does agility.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you get more responses? I also posted this on the [email protected] list but some people are confused on how to join and post here...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No more responses 
If someone wanted to respond, they could always email the club at [email protected]_*dot*_com
Thanks!


----------

